# What's the difference?



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

What's the difference between a "F" blade and a "FC"? An example: 5F and 5FC.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nothing. Different companies call them different things..The "F" stands for FULL (meaning the blade is full toothed, and not a "skip" tooth) and "FC" stands for FULL CUT...same thing as full. Blades that do not have the F or FC after them, or have an S after them are Skip tooth blades..For 99% of situations, a Full Cut blade is the best to use..Skip tooths can be dangerous because the teeth are so far apart and easily suck in skin, elbows, hocks and such..


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto to what Graco said...I have a couple of skip tooth blades, but I'm not sure why, as I rarely use them!!! Lol!!! 

Finishing/full cut blades give a nicer cut, without the risk of catching any loose skin...yes, you can clip a dog with a finishing blade but it's not as 'easy' as with a skip tooth blade.


----------

